

Kwippy - clean and stable Micro-blogging - dipankarsarkar
http://kwippy.com

======
djm
I love your page design - it's beautiful. Have given you my email address for
an invite & look forward to trying it out.

I think it would have been better to wait until you are allowing users to sign
up before posting to news.yc - apart from your very nice design I can't really
give you the user feedback you are asking for.

~~~
mayankdhingra
Thanks djm..we've cleared most invites, did you get yours ? If you've signed
up you can catch me at <http://kwippy.com/mayank> Cheers !!

------
crashmoriarty
I submitted a request for an invite, but I have a couple questions. Do you
guys have a "light" mobile-version of your interface? What do you offer over
Twitter and other would-be Twitter-killers?

~~~
jrockway
> What do you offer over Twitter

No "fail whale"?

~~~
dipankarsarkar
he he :) ... even that would be a worthy offering in my view ...

------
dipankarsarkar
<http://kwippy.com/dipankar> We opened our pages for public viewing , sorting
out a few things before the _big_ launch

------
dipankarsarkar
We have launched this micro-blogging platform, we need some feedback to get it
to the next level

------
thorax
Looks pretty nice. Twitter clone with a cute name.

How are you testing the scaling ability?

~~~
dipankarsarkar
We have run some tests ... but lack of _funds_ means that we have to be very
very careful about our feature sets ... everything is designed to be as
offline whenever possible

